# Age and Durability for Pararescue



## Dubards (Jul 25, 2016)

I have been researching options on a possible career in Pararescue. I am now 37 years old, and can meet the PAST standards for PJ (and some Ironman) that my recruiter gave me.

Recruiter said as long as I am age eligible and can meet standards, the Air Force doesn't so much care about my age.

My question, then, is this-

Even if I make it through INDOC and the Pipeline (2+years), would I be able to maintain standard long enough to give the Air Force quality years as a PJ?

Has anyone made it though and been an operator at this age, given the physical demands of the job? Or am I just too damn old to serve out a PJ contract?

I have also read on Special Tactics forum that age may be disqualifying for certain schools? (Military Free Fall School)

If all the answers are no, why would the AF expand enlistment age to 39?

And knowledge and experience is greatly appreciated.

Mod edit: Poll a little excessive, especially with the "depends" choice. I think you'll get all the info from posted replys.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2016)

I know a Reserve PJ who retired at age 60.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2016)

The poll is a little over the top... 

If you think you can do the job, and keep in shape why would you not be able to stay in the position?


----------



## Dubards (Jul 25, 2016)

x SF med said:


> The poll is a little over the top...
> 
> My apologies for the poll.
> 
> If you think you can do the job, and keep in shape why would you not be able to stay in the position?



Thanks for the reply. 

I wanted some perspective on longevity in the career. I've read elsewhere of a relatively limited "shelf life" for Special Operations. But I see your point- If I can meet standard, there should be no problem.


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 18, 2017)

Dubards, I am 35yo and just joined a Reserve RQS that will be sending me to Indoc this year. By the time I reach free fall school, I will be 36. The training chief said that they have an age waiver (isn't there a waiver for everything? There was a kid in my boot camp platoon that had an ASVAB waiver. I mean, seriously?!). 

If you can meet/exceed the standards, you should be good to go. Keep in mind, I spend a lot of time performing recovery, stretching, yoga, etc. to be able to keep up with 25yo kids. The strength will come if you train hard, you just have to listen to your body more. Good luck.


----------



## Dubards (Jan 18, 2017)

@standbycontact Thanks for sending that my way. That's great to hear.

I have been meeting/exceeding PAST Ironman standards and now talking with recruiter about eyesight/PRK waiver with fingers crossed. 

I would be interested in your progress at Indoc if you can keep posting while there. 

If I can ask, what drew you to the Reserves?


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 18, 2017)

Dubards said:


> If I can ask, what drew you to the Reserves?



@Dubards 
I am a prior service reservist with 10+ years. I suppose it felt like a fit to stay Reserves.

You might not know this, but after the pipeline (18-24 mos.) the RQS will have their guys on active duty for two years (with at least one deployment). They don't want to spend all that money only to see you one weekend a month. Essentially, you don't return to reserve status until after 3.5-4 years of active duty. This is coming direct from my unit Chief.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2017)

standbycontact said:


> @Dubards
> I am a prior service reservist with 10+ years. I suppose it felt like a fit to stay Reserves.
> 
> You might not know this, but after the pipeline (18-24 mos.) the RQS will have their guys on active duty for two years (with at least one deployment). They don't want to spend all that money only to see you one weekend a month. Essentially, you don't return to reserve status until after 3.5-4 years of active duty. This is coming direct from my unit Chief.


Alright, bro. 

I get it- you just got picked up, you're motivated, you want to engage and be helpful. No harm, no foul.

But let me clue you in- you're an old dude in a young mans game with a 91% chance to fail, reviving 1-3 year old threads with amateur advice. Calm down. 

Focus on indoc. That's your 5m target.


----------



## suaveflooder (Feb 8, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Alright, bro.
> 
> I get it- you just got picked up, you're motivated, you want to engage and be helpful. No harm, no foul.
> 
> ...



How long are you seeing PJ's last?  I'm 35 and plan on enlisting this summer.  I've heard that I am an old man getting in to a young man's game many times before, so I'm curious as to how many years PJ's are getting out of their body.  Would love to get your input on this


----------

